

Ask HN: have you ever refused to complete a code sample request? - pedalpete

I know there have been many discussions regarding code samples, and normally, I have no problem with them, but I&#x27;ve just been given one by a potential employer and I have a few issues with it.<p>First of, they only sent me a psd of a page and a bunch of fonts. No directions on what to do, what frameworks, limitations, what features to implement, etc.<p>I don&#x27;t have photoshop, so I can&#x27;t guarantee that what I&#x27;m seeing is exactly what they want, but I assume  it&#x27;s pretty close.<p>What I find a bit offensive is that the psd they sent me is clearly a new design for the companies website.<p>I&#x27;ve never met anybody at this company before, haven&#x27;t had a proper interview or introduction, this has all been done via a recruiter up to this point.<p>It feels like they are trying to get some &#x27;free work&#x27; in the process of testing out candidates, and I find this offensive. Not only to me, but the other potential hires as well.<p>Has anybody handled this sort of situation before? How&#x27;d you approach it? I probably wouldn&#x27;t have as much of a problem if I had at least met somebody at the company and maybe had a better feel for them as a group. They aren&#x27;t a small start-up, they aren&#x27;t huge, but they&#x27;ve got a decent amount of money (I&#x27;m pretty sure) if that makes any difference.
======
bjourne
Yes, I've refused to do it several times and instead "counter offered" with a
link to my public github repositories so they can see for themselves that I
can code. When I search for a job, I usually have several application
processes running concurrently so that I can find a good job fast. Then time
constraints makes it so I can't complete several many hours long puzzles for
each one.

Unfortunately most won't accept github as a substitute for solving code
puzzles and will instead just reject your application, leading me to believe
that most companies offering them aren't using them to gauge your coding
ability, but rather whether you are willing to jump through hoops or not. And
it's easy to reject someone as being "not committed/doesn't want the job
enough" for not solving the puzzle.

Many companies are also using the code samples as a means for standardized
testing. So even if they aren't interested in hiring you, it's still great for
them to have hundreds of completed solutions to their puzzles so that they can
measure more promising candidates ability versus the average.

~~~
tostitos1979
I usually stop responding after I get a multi-hour code problem request.
People from the recruiting side will hee and haw about how code samples are
essential otherwise they get people with 10 years of experience and multiple
PhDs who can't code fiz buzz. I call B.S. and don't play ball.

------
fsk
Code sample request is usually asking for a copy of code you already wrote. I
have some small projects that are suitable for that.

What you are talking about is programming assignment. I refuse that always out
of principle. First, I don't have a couple hours to waste just for an
interview. Second, it's insulting to someone with a lot of experience and good
education. Is your stupid assignment going to measure more than my 10 years of
experience and CS degree from a good university? If you aren't willing to
spend 15 minutes on a phone interview figuring out if I'm competent or not,
based on my experience, then I'm not wasting my time on your stupid
assignment. Third, I noticed that people who give programming tests and
assignments tend to be less desirable places to work. So, refusing the test or
assignment helps me avoid wasting time interviewing with clueless people.

Finally, there always are the sleazebags looking for free consulting, which is
what's happening in this case. Accept that there never was a decent job
available with this client, don't waste your time, and move on to the next
opportunity.

------
justinzollars
No offense but nothing done over a weekend would qualify as work that could be
contributed to a serious project. It would be out of context and would
probably not fit in important ways into the project.

From the point of view of a person interested in hiring you, they just want to
see your code, your style and perhaps the way you think.

~~~
pedalpete
Over a weekend? Most code samples I've done have been less than an hour, maybe
a few hours max. I'm not dedicating my weekend on a code sample for a position
I know next to nothing about.

Code written in an hour 'could' be contributed to a serious project. I wrote a
language identifier as a code sample in under an hour, test code and all. Add
a few more languages to it (don't need to change the code as the app goes
looking for samples in the language directory) and it's damn near production
ready.

The company I did the code sample for had nothing to do with identifying
languages, but they thought it was a good way to test the thought process. I
agree, I thought it was a great code-sample, and my favorite thing about it
was that I got to challenge myself and learn a bit too.

I have no problem with code samples in general, that's why I'm so curious
about other peoples feelings regarding this one.

------
rectangletangle
I'd go with your gut feeling on this one. Part of the hiring process is that
your interviewing them, as much as they're interviewing you. Every code sample
I've ever been asked to write was clearly for a very contrived problem. Don't
walk, but run away from this. This is a huge red flag.

~~~
pedalpete
I normally don't mind the 'contrived problem' samples, as a few times I've
actually learned something in the process. Some of the code samples from
Spotify were pretty cool, though it looks like they've taken down there page
that had their code samples. Too bad, it was a great resource as a guide to
what other companies should do as code samples.

~~~
tostitos1979
I have many issues with these code samples. One big one is that they slow down
your ability as a candidate from applying to many employers. This stuff is all
fun and educational when you are in your early 20s. After a while, you see it
for what it is.

Or maybe I have just become cynical in my old age (over 34).

